# Anyone think we can do this?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Sure has slown down in here. Its not over guys. We can pull this out. Whos with me?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

There is still hope,especially with JJ being back. I'd like to see Suns in the finals!! :curse:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Sure has slown down in here. Its not over guys. We can pull this out. Whos with me?


I think that's all in God's hands now.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Spurs lost to the Lakers after a lead like this.

You have to win 4, remember.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I do.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I have hope for you guys.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Of course the Suns can do this. This isn't a team that lucked it's way into the Western Conference Finals. There's a reason why Phoenix has been such a damn good team all season long, and that's why Phoenix can even this thing up in San Antonio.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Not looking good. But if any team in the NBA can comeback, it's the Suns.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Game 3 is huge for PHX. Hopefully, JJ will provide a spark for these guys.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It's over but that is no crime. Phoenix has been the best thing to happen to the NBA in my eyes since David Stern announced Memphis was getting the Grizzlies.

Keep JJ, extend Amare, draft some depth, get Steve Nash someone who can let him rest during the season and make your run next season.

I think you guys have changed the culture of the NBA and for that I thank you and D'Antoni.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i do. the suns *will* win game 3.


----------



## xenonlights (May 25, 2005)

JJ this JJ that please!!!!!!!!! give it up!!!!!! 



Go Spurs Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ezmo said:


> i do. the suns *will* win game 3.


good job Nastradamus...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Heyy the Red Sox did it... Hopefully it doesn't happen to us, but it has to happen sometime. Don't bank on it, but hey it could happen. Nevertheless yall are a good team and should be a contender again next year. This team shouldn't be ashamed of being beat by the Spurs.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

we played flat out HORRIBLE...... sure we caught up in the 4th but it was just a bad game. We couldng keep our hands on the ball. So many passes were fumbled. So many easy layups blown.

ive almost lost hope in my suns. The Spurs are our archilles heal. We always have problems against them. The pick a and roll has worked so well all season, i saw it twice in game 3. TWICE..... go back to the basics guys.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yeah...tonight was bad...oy...<retracts earlier statement>


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

shazha said:


> we played flat out HORRIBLE...... sure we caught up in the 4th but it was just a bad game. We couldng keep our hands on the ball. So many passes were fumbled. So many easy layups blown.
> 
> ive almost lost hope in my suns. The Spurs are our archilles heal. We always have problems against them. The pick a and roll has worked so well all season, i saw it twice in game 3. TWICE..... go back to the basics guys.


Because JJ returned and Nash probably thought he wants to get JJ involved. 

That's the thing about having a player return ALL OF SUDDEN. 

I didn't watch the game last night but I bet our offense looks horribly... with only 10 assist as a team and Nash only had 3 assists? 


JJ took too many shots IMO. Our offense was FINE without him. He played 'cause we need his defense more than his offense. He took 14 on the first day of his return. That's not a good sign. 

Nash had been shooting well over 50% for the past 4-5 games. And as I expected, when JJ returns, Nash turns into "should I pass, or should I score" mentality? 

We are better off with Nash scoring now because Spurs choose to stay with our shooters. That's why Amare/Nash could have their games in Game 1 and Game 2. Now JJ comes back and the only thing we have on our mind is "we gotta get other guys involved". NO!!! That's exactly what Spurs wants us to do and we fell into it. Nash/Amare combo can score 60+ in ANY game. Why going through Marion when he can't hit sh!t? Oh yeah, I know Marion complains but this is WCF and he either chooses to stay in the same boat with Suns or not.


----------



## JohnTS71 (May 29, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> i do. the suns *will* win game 3.


buhahahaha :banana:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I think JJ had to take too many shots. He gave them a boost early but for Jim and Shawn to combine for 10 points, what was he to do? The shots were there and 6-14 is pretty good I think. 

I've seen the Spurs play for many years in the Playoffs and they went through the same things the Suns are now. Spurs didn't get calls against the Lakers, allowed them 2nd chances and turned the ball over. Our time will come.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yah...my statement from earlier comes back to haunt me, oh well. well, I hope we can maybe get a win in game 4...that way we can come out of the series with _something_


----------

